# honeysuckle okay?



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Does anyone know if sheep can eat invasive bush honeysuckle? I have it and mulberry trees growing all around my back field and don't know if it's safe to put the sheep out there. The chickens eat the honeysuckle berries and do fine, but sheep? Thanks to all who answer.


----------



## landlord (Sep 9, 2004)

I have sheep eat the honeysuckle bushes and no probs. The sheep will kill the bushes eventually. I have never had a sheep die from eating something. If they do not like it they will not eat it. My sheep will eat nettles and thistles but when they start eating these plants I know the pasture is getting thin.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks, that's really good news. If they can kill honeysuckle they'll be more useful than I knew. In fact, I know a conservation biologist who'll find that interesting.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

you know what else they find tastey? POISON IVY


----------

